# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Makita LS1018L problem

## zzkazu

I've had my Makita LS1018L since July 2011 and on occasions found it wouldnt spin up to full rpms,  all times since this was only temporary.  Well today it seems permanent and I think it might be a switch issue? Anybody has similar problems, a bit peeved off noting it's only a few months out of warranty (call to Makita hasn't helped) and I actually decided to spend a bit more than a no-name brand to get a better product.  
Anybody had a similar issue with there Makita saw?

----------


## zzkazu

I decided to take the handle apart to expose the switch, to continue testing it took me a bit to work out how to re-insert he bushes. 
A general question would a faulty switch cause the saw to rotate at slow RPM.  Im starting to think it may be something else...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Switch is a simple on/off mechanism. 
I'd be making a bet on one of the brushes.  It is not impossible for them to be fouled so the motor doesn't get spun up properly.  Should be two - one behind each of two black discs on the motor housing about the size of a 10 cent piece.

----------


## zzkazu

> Switch is a simple on/off mechanism. 
> I'd be making a bet on one of the brushes.  It is not impossible for them to be fouled so the motor doesn't get spun up properly.  Should be two - one behind each of two black discs on the motor housing about the size of a 10 cent piece.

    Thats what I concluded re the switch.  I have taken the brushes out and re-inserted they are not fouling.   Almost seems like full power is being delivered. 
Anyway going in to get it assessed but if its more than $150 to fix I might get a new which are on sale for $399,  however thinking twice having taken this apart as the build quality is relatively poor.    
Another option is a AEG model is tempting noting it has a three year warranty..

----------


## METRIX

> I've had my Makita LS1018L since July 2011 and on occasions found it wouldnt spin up to full rpms,  all times since this was only temporary.  Well today it seems permanent and I think it might be a switch issue? Anybody has similar problems, a bit peeved off noting it's only a few months out of warranty (call to Makita hasn't helped) and I actually decided to spend a bit more than a no-name brand to get a better product.  
> Anybody had a similar issue with there Makita saw?

  
We have had reliability issues with our two Makita LS1016L saws, I am going to get rid of them, and go to either the 10" Belt Drive Hitachi (Made in Japan), or the Metabo (Made in Germany) units.
Also we have two 184mm slide compound, one china one Japan (look identical), the Japanese perfect, the chinese copy had broken blade cover bearings after about 5 light uses (junk). 
New model (china made) Makita drop / compound saws are basically junk, in comarison to the older Japanese models, they look all flashy but reliabilty is a big problem. 
The same goes for most of the new China Makita stuff, since they shipped everything off to China chasing the cheap manufacturing, their quality has taken a big nose dive, probably for the home user their stuff is ok, but for the tradie who relies on it for a living, and lugs it from site to site, it cannot handle this. 
We still have a Japanese 12" Belt Drive Hitachi that is more than 10 years old, and has never missed a beat, this is why I am edging towards 2 new 10" Japanese Hitachi.
In AUS Milwalkee / Metabo offer 3 year warranty (trade use), Makita 1 year, in the US Hitachi, Milwalkee, Metabo offer 5 year warranty, Makita 1 year says something about how Makita trust their products !!!  
Place like Sydney Tools PUSH Makita, as they get a big bonus from them for selling their product, they always sell Makita above allother brands, the sad fact is almost every other brand is better, and all this does is harm Sydney Tools reputation, when they sell you dud tools, and not one that is suited to your requirements.

----------


## ringtail

> We have had reliability issues with our two Makita LS1016L saws, I am going to get rid of them, and go to either the 10" Belt Drive Hitachi (Made in Japan), or the Metabo (Made in Germany) units.
> Also we have two 184mm slide compound, one china one Japan (look identical), the Japanese perfect, the chinese copy had broken blade cover bearings after about 5 light uses (junk). 
> New model (china made) Makita drop / compound saws are basically junk, in comarison to the older Japanese models, they look all flashy but reliabilty is a big problem. 
> The same goes for most of the new China Makita stuff, since they shipped everything off to China chasing the cheap manufacturing, their quality has taken a big nose dive, probably for the home user their stuff is ok, but for the tradie who relies on it for a living, and lugs it from site to site, it cannot handle this. 
> We still have a Japanese 12" Belt Drive Hitachi that is more than 10 years old, and has never missed a beat, this is why I am edging towards 2 new 10" Japanese Hitachi.
> In AUS Milwalkee / Metabo offer 3 year warranty (trade use), Makita 1 year, in the US Hitachi, Milwalkee, Metabo offer 5 year warranty, Makita 1 year says something about how Makita trust their products !!!  
> Place like Sydney Tools PUSH Makita, as they get a big bonus from them for selling their product, they always sell Makita above allother brands, the sad fact is almost every other brand is better, and all this does is harm Sydney Tools reputation, when they sell you dud tools, and not one that is suited to your requirements.

  
Yep those newish cheapy makitas are rubbish. The older / real trade ones are much better but still no where near as refined as hitachi or bosch. My 10 inch makita, while reliable, is far from accurate and upon closer inspection, has the build quality of lego. Still, they are tough old things. Will I buy another ? No chance.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> has the build quality of lego.

  I not sure if you're saying whether this is a good or bad thing as I watched a doco on Lego the other day and man those guys are fastidious with their dies and build quality.

----------


## METRIX

Agree I saw the same documentary maybe the Chinese copy of LEGO LOL

----------


## ringtail

Ok, to clarify, the build quality of a saw made with knock off lego  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Actually there's nothing wrong with saying that some of the current Makita product is built _of_ LEGO...you only have to knock one and it just falls apart. 
Now I remember the good old days when they were made of Meccano.  Their original cordless drills (with the long slim battery pack inside the handle) from two decades back were fine as emergency hammers as well as being outstanding power tools. 
I have a shed full of great quality classic Makita gear...I'll be most upset if it ever dies.

----------

